# Does your kitty let you sleep?



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been sleeping on my sofa & given my kitty, Lili, my bedroom for now as her safe haven.

Right now I'm letting her explore my apartment at her own pace.

I'm a super light sleeper. So I'm wondering if she'll sleep in my bed with me & let me sleep  

My previous kitty would paw my head or wait till I laid still enough to lay on me; and that made sleeping uncomfortable LOL

I watched this tutorial to try and make her a pet bed. I'll see how that works. Every pet bed I've bought for my previous cat; she never used. So I'm debating on buying one.

Do your kitties let you sleep or do you have to put them outside the bedroom?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The twins are too restless, so they have the rest of the house, while Cleo and Gigi sleep on my bed. Cleo usually wants out of the bedroom before it's time to get up, but Gigi will sleep in the same spot all night.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't buy a cat bed, just make something up.
Use some old worn bedding (old blankets or towels) and put it in a shallow box or basket.
Chiquita sleep either on the couch in the living room or an old laundry basket with an old bed spread folded up in it.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

One cat sleeps on the foot of the bed and the other sleeps in her own bed outside my bedroom.


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yea, I'll try to test it out tonight to see how she behaves.
Currently she's asleep cause she's worn out from playing :catmilk


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

I got 6 hours of sleep in and she didn't bug me! I'm shocked!
She just went back to sleep under my bed & didn't use the one I made for her lol


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

yes, cats make their own beds and lie in them


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Xanti said:


> yes, cats make their own beds and lie in them


Agreed. I've fostered a few cats and only one used an actual cat bed. I was amazed


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

When I am not in my bed, I can find my cats sleeping in their own beds. But when I go to bed, Oreo will wait until I am snuggled and then she gets out of her own bed to sleep in mine. I love knowing that she is on the bed with me and doesn't bother me until breakfast time.


----------



## SIDNEYnMONTY (Aug 13, 2011)

Monty sleeps on my bed every night and sidney loves this small table I have in my bathroom(although he like to alternate between the table and the windows sill)lol.
Although sometimes Ill wake up and they will both be on my bed then i lol!


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Patch has a routine that he does every night. When we go to bed, he goes in one of his ("many") beds. Around 10 minutes later, he comes on my side and sits there while watching us for around 5 minutes. He waits for me to turn on my back and sleeps on my chest for another 5 minutes. Then goes to my boyfriend's side and he does the same thing. After that, he goes to sleep in one of his bed and don't disturb us for the rest of the night! 

Treize never bothers us while we sleep. He did it maybe once or twice (in 4 years) and he just wanted to get some cuddles. He usually sleeps on the sofa.

We don't know yet about our girl Maya (who has been with us for only 4 days). She is supposed to be a cuddler so I guess we might see her in our bed when she will be out of her safe room!


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

They're all so funny and individual.
Kitty just let me take a nap & she napped too. So happy


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Luvkitties said:


> We don't know yet about our girl Maya (who has been with us for only 4 days). She is supposed to be a cuddler so I guess we might see her in our bed when she will be out of her safe room!


Aww Maya. I like that name too.

Mine is a headbutter and she licks me from time to time lol.

The shelter told me she was a lap cat but she hasn't sat on mine yet. I've always wanted a lap cat. The only time my old kitty would sit on my lap is when I took her to the vet!! LOL


----------



## Bengal_Man (Aug 14, 2011)

My new kitty has been very good so far (minus the peeing on me thing). She sleeps my work hours so far. But on the weekends she still thinks I am going to work and wakes us up at 5 by meowing loudly.


----------



## talks2much (Aug 13, 2011)

Our baby kitty curls up with me when I nap on the couch. Occasionally she will sleep above my head and put her paw on my forehead. She's so cute.

I made her a bed out of my daughter's no longer used fleece Dora the Explorer blanket. It's really soft and she loves it. I have it tucked away in the laundry room so she can go in there and sleep if she wants to be by herself. She actually sleeps in there a lot.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

I dont let my cats in my bedroom...only reason for this is because my 1 year old sleeps in the same room and my cat Cricket just loves jumping in there and would rather not have to deal with her waking up...but once she goes to her own room they can come sleep with me again


----------



## Beacon (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm a light sleeper as well and when we first got "lil mama", it was a couple of nights of getting very little sleep. Soooo, I put her in a cat carrier when she slept, and covered the whole carrier with a light blanket and she slept in that til she heard me get up in the morning. She was so little that we were afraid she'd get stuck somewhere and not be able to get out on her own but she's gotten to the point now that she's big enough to handle sleeping outside the carrier. We bought a "cat tree" for her, and the other kitties, and she LOVES getting on the tippy top little shelf thing and sleeping. Keeps her BFF(our chihuahua) from trying to play with her when she wants to sleep. He hates the tree because he can't figure out how to get up to her. LOL


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Yup!!  Except when it's time for her breakfast.. Misa gets so annoying in the morning.


----------



## MaineCoonMom22 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've heard that if you get a 100% sherpa bed, cats will use it. and make it feel like a "den" setting, cats like to feel safe, and secure. my cats dont bother me and my fiance when were sleeping, but sara attacks my feet lol


----------



## Nelia (Aug 4, 2011)

Since I didn't like the idea of a pet sleeping in my bed I made a bed for my Coppelia since day one. I used a small cardboard box, because cats are supposed to like dark somewhat secretive places and filled it with a fluffly pillow some warm blankets and a very big plastic bottle full of hot water tightly wrapped in a towel. It worked. Even now that the box is bigger and the water bottle is absent she sleeps there the whole night except that she wakes up insanely early to pounce on my feet and then, after I push her off once or twice she snuggles next to them. Usually I'm sleepy enough at that time to not put up much of a fight and surrender.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo talks in her sleep. Sounds funny, and it's cute most of the time, but lately she's been waking me up a lot. I mean, this girl can TALK! She eventually wakes herself up, too.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I can't sleep if MowMow isn't with me at night. I need my fuzzy little pillow.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, same here! After kneading my arm for several minutes, Cleo likes to fall asleep with her paw on my face or arm or neck. Her purring relaxes me.


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

NO! The boys will play on the bed most of the time, they might settle during the night for an hour or two but mostly they bite feet and wrestle so they sleep in their own room


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

From the first day I brought Mia home (7weeks old) she has slept in my bed. The first 1 1/2 weeks she slept in her soft sided carrier beside me. Then I let her out of the carrier at night and she slept at the top of my pillow. She would try to lay on my head at first but that only lasted a few days. Now she lays at the top of my pillow but has to have part of her touching me. I dont mind. Its nice.  She has always slept the whole night through. Amazing to me as I have never had a cat that has done that. She is 12 weeks old now.


----------



## dmarcus48 (Aug 17, 2011)

I guess I'm fortunate in this area. I'm a VERY heavy sleeper. Almost all the pets we've had usually choose to sleep with me because I don't move at all during the night. Lilly, our latest kitten (Sable Burmese) waits for me to turn off the light after reading, within a couple of mins I feel her poking again my neck trying to get under the covers, I'll pick them up and she'll climb in! I pet her for a few minutes and then she goes down to my feet and sleeps there the entire night. When my alarm rings, she comes up to my shoulder and "lets" me pet her to say good morning.


----------



## Cam (May 6, 2011)

We've trialled having Bertie sleep in our bedroom, but he's just too restless. He gets really hyper while I'm getting ready for bed, so he takes ages to settle down. I'm not a particularly heavy sleeper, so he wakes me up really easily. He starts off on top of the covers on my boyfriend's side, then about 3am he decides he wants to get in with me, so he comes over, purring loudly, puts both front paws on my face and starts licking my face and hair until I wake up. Then he nuzzles my neck until I lift the covers. Then he settles down in the 'little spoon' position, cos I sleep on my side, and about 15mins before my alarm is set to go off, he'll crawl out of the covers and start the whole routine again. 
I don't do well on such a broken night's sleep! We've tried having him in the bedroom 4 times now, and he's done the same thing each time, so we've concluded it's not to be. 
We made him a bed in the living room from day 1, and I re-make it every night for him, so I can tell he does actually sleep some of the night there. It's a large fluffy cushion (like a large throw cushion) with a fleece blanket on it. I fluff the blanket up so he can crawl under it, and we put it in front of the fireplace so it's in the warmest place. I think he also sleeps on the couch though.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Gatita and I share a queen size bed. We both try not to disturb the other while they're asleep, but it does happen that one of us will move suddenly and wake the other up by accident. Then we just cuddle a bit and continue sleeping. 

Prince is less tolerating of my sudden moves in bed, so he sleeps wherever he's taken to sleeping at a certain point in time. He changes his sleeping place every month or two. Nowadays he likes to sleep at the door of the bedroom, watching Gatita and me sleep, or he gets into the closet by the bed and watches us / sleeps from there. He has a huge, super-comfy bed, but he hasn't used it since the winter. He's very big and quite long-haired for this climate, so I imagine he changes his sleeping place according to the temperature and seeking spots where the air flows the most, as I turn off the A/C at night.


----------



## Des_Esseintes (Nov 27, 2009)

Artemisia sleeps with me every night. And usually ends up on my chest at some point (good thing she only weighs 7.5 lbs!).

In fact, even if I just lay down for a nap, she will usually come in for some snuggle time.

Unfortunately, she always wakes up at 4:30-5:00 AM wanting to be fed. At that point I need to go in the basement, close the door, and sleep on the couch if I want to get any peace.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

*Sleep? ...*

Yeah, in 20-30 minute increments 'till 04:45. The two house cats seem to operate on the principle of: "I'm awake, so what the H... are you doing?". Just to even the score, I pet them when they're trying to sleep during the day.

We're all a little grouchy.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Lyle, oh good one; I'll have to try petting Ritz when she's asleep to let her know how I feel when she meows at 2 a.m. Hey, I'm up, why aren't you. ....
I occasionally take a nap during the day in my bed (versus the sofa). Usually she finds me and then joins me for a nap. 
I am berefit if Ritz doesn't sleep with me, even if it at my feet. I love love love when she is close enough that I can feel her body pressed against mine. When the weather is cold, she sleeps in between my legs. Nirvana...


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I keep trying, but they really don't make it easy. Apollo has little interest in sleeping on the bed, and likes to start meowing at 6am and not stop until he gets fed. 

Athena is pretty good, except if I close the door to keep Apollo out, she starts getting antsy about being stuck in one room by morning so she'll start meowing too. 

So I am stuck either way. If the door is closed, Athena wakes me up. If it's open, Apollo wakes me up. If I shut them both out, I feel bad because Athena likes to sleep with us on the bed...plus we don't have central air so the bedroom gets so hot in the summer if we close the door.

I wish I could just leave the door open and find some way to get Apollo to stop his morning meowing, but so far I am at a loss.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

*Imho*

it would be easier to teach them to open a can of cat food than to teach them not to bother you at O-dark-thirty when they're hungry.

It's hard not to believe that cats do not have "human-like" emotions when you disturb a sleeping cat. I get some pretty hard stares and I'm pretty sure there is some mental cat profanity going on too. Fair enough.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

lyle said:


> it would be easier to teach them to open a can of cat food than to teach them not to bother you at O-dark-thirty when they're hungry.
> 
> It's hard not to believe that cats do not have "human-like" emotions when you disturb a sleeping cat. I get some pretty hard stares and I'm pretty sure there is some mental cat profanity going on too. Fair enough.


This post just won the internet! *bows to lyle*


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

ours do but that doesnt mean theyre not walking on the bed and on us come 5-6am or so, waiting for someone to feed them. they are good though, and will come and snuggle for a little and be ok with waiting until 8am. since we have gotten them, i dont think they've let us sleep past 8am, not because of meowing or pawing, but just them walking around.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Xanti said:


> yes, cats make their own beds and lie in them


:wink 

I bought Layla a cat bed when I first got her, and all she did was pee in it! LOL. She much prefers to sleep on hard uncomfortable surfaces like my desk or in the cheapo cardboard box I brought her home in from the shelter! When she was still an itty bitty she slept on my head! 

_*She really did pee in the bed. My new-at-the-time roommate was confused as to where the litter box was (cuz I keep it so clean!) and shut the door leading to that room. Layla thought the cat bed was the next best place to pee- hey, better her bed than mine!_


----------



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

My cat will wake me up if he feels that I have been sleeping too long and wants attention. usually he will meow and knead my arm or chest.


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

I really lucked out with Fred, he is an excellent sleeper. On a Friday I can go to bed at midnight and sleep in until 9 or 10 with him sleeping on my chest or curled up on my arms. I get up a little earlier on weekdays but he lets me sleep through. Once I wake up, he does to, and we go and get breakfast. It seems he just really enjoys this cuddle time with his Mom.


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

He wouldn't if I allowed him in my bedroom at night. He'll sleep with me for a while, but eventually he will want to play and will pounce on and try to bite my feet if they are under the covers. He doesn't realize that they are my feet. When I get cuddled up with him on the couch and I think I might drift off, I always make sure my feet are sticking out if I have a blanket covering me!

He probably meows some once the sun comes up, but I always have at least two white noise machines, a fan, and during the warm months, a window AC unit running (the noise machines are to drown out the noises of my busy intersection, not just for Niles!). Either he always meows, or he recognizes when I don't have my white noise machines on, because he always wakes me up at the crack of dawn if I've slept without the machines on.


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

It depends on which one. I am a fairly light sleeper, and Sasha and Rosalie both attempt to turn me into bread with their paws if they are in my room at night. Frodo tends to either try to sleep on my face or impale my toes with his claws. Voldemort is currently in the office and doesn't want anything to do with my bed. Arwen, however, will happily curl up between my husband and myself and sleep all night long.


----------



## Meowsie (Aug 28, 2011)

My cat sleeps at the foot of my bed when I am home. Sometimes she wakes me up in the middle of the night by relocating to right in front of my face and demanding a belly rub. I can't say no because she is not a super-cuddly cat, and I want to take advantage of her wanting to bond. Then she starts purring like a helicopter, making it hard to fall back asleep. ^_^


----------



## ptomas (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a cat bed on the love seat for day time napping. sometimes they use it or just nap on any of the furniture.

At night they usually sleep curled up next to each other in my arm or next to me. I dont sleep sound, I wake up periodically and they are always there. Until I get up to get them breakfast.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

*Sleeping*

Mine are pretty good. Logan will meow at me around 1030 pm and then wander to our bedroom...he's telling me he's tired and I should go to bed too lol

None of ours really sleep with us, Jordan sleeps on top of a 7 foot bookcase, she loves being up high. MacKenzie sleeps on the pool table, we have blankets piled up on it to keep the fur off, so naturally she sleeps there lol

They will come for pre-sleep love and attention, but once we are settled they go to their respective perches. Occasionally Kisa will sleep on the bed with us but once you move she leaves. I think one of us may have rolled over on her when she was younger, so now as soon as we move just slightly she leaves. I tend to get up at least once in the night to use the bathroom, when I come back Kisa is usually there waiting for me, we have a little cuddle and she goes back to her bed.

MacKenzie is highly food motivated and now that we have switched from free feeding to scheduled meals, she has no issue waking us up at 7:00 am lol. Logan like to sunbathe, so when the sun hits the bed, he will try to wake us so he can sunbathe. Brat lol. In summer, the sun is up and hitting the bed at 5:00 am....sigh.... He doesn't want to sleep on us...he wants the entire bed (kingsize) to himself....


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

I've been lucky with Lili. She lets me rest/nap/sleep as long as her food bowl isn't empty


----------



## purpleprincess22 (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't think I've had a good nights sleep since getting my kittens. When Pumpkin is hungry, he starts biting me until I wake up (turns out to be every 3-4 hrs when I want to sleep). Peanut bites my feet/legs whenever he sees me moving under the covers. I am tempted to lock them out of my bedroom, but I feel bad  

I keep telling Pumpkin he needs to learn to eat more when I put food out, but he just ignores me....


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes. If Miu comes over to bother me, I just tell her 'Sleep Sleep' and she walks off. I'm in the middle of teaching Cap'n Jack right now and he seems to be getting it too.

What I do is say 'Sleep Sleep', then I turn over with my back to them and I ignore them completely.

Miu used to bite me awake in the morning. After I added a bedtime snack, she stopped.

Another thing you can try is kenneling/crating at night.


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

I spoke too soon. I tried to wear Lili out yesterday playing, but then she woke me up at 4am this morning for play or food; I'm not sure. 

But after I filled her food bowl some more & told her "no no bad" she let me sleep some more lol


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

My boys have free reign of the house and the outdoors - they'll sleep on their "mom" (a purple bath robe that they both like to knead and suck) until about 2 a.m., then they'll go play out. I know this because they slam through the cat door. At 4, they come home and squeak very loudly to tell me they're home. Usually with a new kill. If I don't get up immediately to deal with the present, I get the kill on my pillow. Seriously. 

The Norwegians sleep on their own schedule, and expect me to keep the same. They stomp around the place like noisy stroppy teenagers.


----------



## FancysMom (May 27, 2011)

i have bought a cat bed or 2 but mostly they sleep on my bed, or where ever i left my last pair of jeans...sometimes the chair or the window seat. and they are pretty active at 0300 till time to get up as they believe they must be fed, often. so, i do what I can. they like when I have days off so they can nap with me.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Isis will let me/us sleep ONLY if my husband isn't snoring. If he does, she will meow softly at him for a while (all the while laying on my pillow) and if that doesn't work, she will put her paw on his nose and that always wakes him up.

She'll sleep either on the top portion of my pillow or against my back, all depends on how comfy she feels like being that night. I feed her right before we go to bed, so normally I get to sleep the whole night through.

We tried cat beds/robes/blankets/her kitty condo and she wouldn't sleep anywhere else but our bed. Now Sasha the dog sleeps with us too, I think we need a bigger bed!


----------

